# Georgia / Georgia Tech Game thread



## LanierSpots (Nov 28, 2009)

Since I dont have a dawg in this fight, I wanted to start the official game thread.  I cant wait to see another great rivalry game after how these games have gone this week.  I wish both teams good luck and will only say that I feel like Georgia is going to stand up and play some ball tonight. 

I hope for a game like last years game.  Very entertaining.  Lets tee it up and good luck to you guys...

War Dawgs and War Jackets


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Go Dawgs!!!!  I think we come to play tonight!

Here's to an injury free game on both sides of the ball


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

And sorry to the Gator boys....Im changing my avatar for the night. I've put in my 28 days. Might not get to see a UGA avatar for another month, so Im taking advantage of it


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 28, 2009)

Anybody else here at the game and where are y'all at.


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 28, 2009)

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sure Georgia will come to play but hopefully Tech will too !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

Go Dogs
























that leaves a bad taste in your mouth


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 28, 2009)

Im here with ya men!  Go DAWGS!!!!!!  Hopefully a miracle will happen!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> Go Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad to have you on board tonight Stacy


----------



## Roberson (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm with chadair on this one, but only because I like an underdawg. and besides, my wife is a dawg.            Did I just say that?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup Good Luck To both Teams.. Been waiting for the Game So long... Seems Like these Last Few Hours are Taking So Long...lol.. Had to Sell My Tickets To Go out of town with the Family.

On another Note, My Brother Inlaw, A Big Ga Fan. He has Been sending Me Texts All Day long... With Tech Jokes... The Best one was He went Out in the Yard with a GA tech Shirt and layed up under a Fallen down Tree.. He said look at what happens when I wear a Tech Shirt.. You had to see the Picture...it was soo Funny.. I will try and get it post it on here

*Oh yeah... GOOOOOO GA TECH!!! *


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 28, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> I'm with chadair on this one, but only because I like an underdawg. and besides, my wife is a dawg.            Did I just say that?



Congratulations, you married up!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm sure Georgia will come to play but hopefully Tech will too !!!!!!!!!!!



...and just think Jody, you got all tore up last year on a certain thread and wanted me to take a $$$ bet on this years game! 

I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but I know when to stay away from crazy bets on this years team

Goodluck to your triple play option tonight! I know it, everybody knows it, UGA knows it, and I bet they still can't stop it!! Hopefully we wont see 400+ yards run up on us this year... 

Go Dawgs


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ga Tech 500+ yards on the ground tonight?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Ga Tech 500+ yards on the ground tonight?



No way that will happen...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> No way that will happen...



Well they had 400+ last year against a Much better team.... So why not?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2009)

The wife (Dawg) just made me promise that if Tech loses, I won't take it out on her.


----------



## slightly grayling (Nov 28, 2009)

More times than not, I am usually a Tech fan, but I wouldn't count the dawgs out of this one...this is the last chance to redeem something out of this season, they may bring it tonight.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

20 mins til game time boys....ya'll nervous?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont see us winning tonight but stranger things have happened....


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> More times than not, I am usually a Tech fan, but I wouldn't count the dawgs out of this one...this is the last chance to redeem something out of this season, they may bring it tonight.



No one is Counting them out.. We all know it will be a great Game.. I think it will come down to Turnovers or Penilties...we know both Teams are really bad about Penilties...As much as I hate to Say about My Jackets, They will come out with 50-75 yds in Penilites in the first half.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 20 mins til game time boys....ya'll nervous?



Wife's cooking supper and I ain't even hungry. Been chewing my fingers !!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> No one is Counting them out.. We all know it will be a great Game.. I think it will come down to Turnovers or Penilties...we know both Teams are really bad about Penilties...As much as I hate to Say about My Jackets, They will come out with 50-75 yds in Penilites in the first half.



Hopefully thats about all the rushing yards they will have is the 1st half too


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 20 mins til game time boys....ya'll nervous?



 Are you?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hopefully thats about all the rushing yards they will have is the 1st half too



Ok Funny Guy!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Go dawgs....(I even spelled it right for y'all tonight) and im not an SEC homer, just don't like the jackets one bit. Never have...



Thanks for the support gatorb!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Are you?



Not a bit  If we lose, we were supposed to. If we win.....well, ya'll will hate me


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2009)

What's with the brown and white UGA?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Well they had 400+ last year against a Much better team.... So why not?



Same reason why you won't dog out and give up on your jacket team as you did last year on that very same thread I spoke of Jody on, then go and delete your negative jacket posts and carry on with great pride as if you never deleted and smashed your very team in the ground...... 

it just won't happen (As in the great Ric Flair would say:"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO") How could I ever forget you doing that, that was absolutely hilarious


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> Same reason why you won't dog out and give up on your jacket team as you did last year on that very same thread I spoke of Jody on, then go and delete your negative jacket posts and carry on with great pride as if you never deleted and smashed your very team in the ground......
> 
> it just won't happen (As in the great Ric Flair would say:"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO") How could I ever forget you doing that, that was absolutely hilarious




Wow.....


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> Same reason why you won't dog out and give up on your jacket team as you did last year on that very same thread I spoke of Jody on, then go and delete your negative jacket posts and carry on with great pride as if you never deleted and smashed your very team in the ground......
> 
> it just won't happen (As in the great Ric Flair would say:"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO") How could I ever forget you doing that, that was absolutely hilarious



I never gave up on them, Just said it looks like its over...GA was playing Good Ball in The first half last year. I was angry last year though...lol... I never smashed any Team in the ground... Just half way...LOL


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> I never gave up on them, Just said it looks like its over...GA was playing Good Ball in The first half last year. I never smashed any Team in the ground.



............... Oh please!

On a side note, you have already edited your above post......


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> ............... Oh please!




LOL... I have been a GA Tech Fan all my Life... I can Smash Them Every Now and then!!! Hopefully no smashing this year...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok Guys I am gonna go watch the game since I had to Sell my tickets... Good Luck To Both Teams I will Check in To do some Trash Talking on which Team needs it..lol


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2009)

Time to get it ON!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Had to Sell My Tickets To Go out of town with the Family.



some fan u are


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo whooooooo

Lets get ready to RUMBLEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

*Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> some fan u are



I had to Wife Dragged me To VA for the week... The only Bright side to it, I got twice what I paid for them...


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> I had to Wife Dragged me To VA for the week... The only Bright side to it, I got twice what I paid for them...


so you are a horrible fan, and your whupped


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good to see RUSS is on the Feild tonight...LOL


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> so you are a horrible fan, and your whupped


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> so you are a horrible fan, and your whupped



I made it to two other games... Wife says football is controling my life...lol... I have been watching Every Game for the past two days.... GO JACKETS!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> I made it to two other games... Wife says football is controling my life...lol... I have been watching Every Game for the past two days.... GO JACKETS!!



I think you have said enough for tonight let your wife respond the rest of the night for ya


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

My wife is a ga fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> My wife is a ga fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Smart woman


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am gonna go watch...GL Guys!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Smart woman


smart, and she wears the britches


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> smart, and she wears the britches


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Keep pounding it boys!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Cox just laid that dude out


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on Bobo...keep this up!


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

Who's #35 for Tech?  The Ginger Ninja laid him out with his shoulder, ya'll see that?


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Where's this run offense been the last x games?

No pass plays yet either. Good way not to throw int's I guess.


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh so close!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

hunter haven said:


> wow!!!



wow!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, theres the 1st stupid penalty of the night


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Just like the Cairo Syrupmakers.......a penalty and they shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

NICE!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

STANDING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Scratch last post.....................


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's hope Bobo sticks to his guns tonight! Keep this up and burn em when they start cheating up!


----------



## ACguy (Nov 28, 2009)

It's going to be a long night for GT if they don't realize UGA's QB is horrible.  They can't stop the run at all  .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Good job defense!! But we have to play a little better. We bent, but didn't break that time


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

Boys that first drive was the best effort we have put on the field this year. Missed FG! Jackets look a little dazed and confused!!


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Tech looks more like the Dawgs tonite.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Poor Def Tech.. I see GA Found a way.... Dont Pass..lol


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Well.... I'm not sure what to think so far, but honestly, I like it

Go Dawgs


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

This game is flying by.


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> This game is flying by.



Ground games tend to do that.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

There we go showing our true colors!!! TURNOVER!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

I hate to see any player get hurt. That is heart breaking.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nesbitt... I dont know what to say.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like an ankle. I think Owens or Weston landed on it when they went to the ground


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope Jabo Brought his A+++ Game Tonite!!


----------



## schleylures (Nov 28, 2009)

we are fried If nesbitt can not play


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

schleylures said:


> we are fried If nesbitt can not play



I dont think he is fried....he is up and walking around...Hopefully he can shake it off.. Gotta have some confidence in Jabo!! You dont really have a choice!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

by the time this is over with Tech is not gonna have a Team to go the the ACCCG!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

Man!!! Im still trying to figure out if im watching a rerun of this game or if its actually the 09 dawgs.........hmmf.....this running game would have been nice to have the entire season.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 28, 2009)

now we have a third starter down, not good


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> Man!!! Im still trying to figure out if im watching a rerun of this game or if its actually the 09 dawgs.........hmmf.....this running game would have been nice to have the entire season.



Late Bloomers!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> by the time this is over with Tech is not gonna have a Team to go the the ACCCG!!!!!



Yep that may be true. Matt Millen said " They are dropping like Flies!" I think that is ironic and kinda funny.....


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Cox finally delivers a perfect pass and the receiver drops it. The cracks starting to show?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> Yep that may be true. Matt Millen said " They are dropping like Flies!" I think that I ironic and kinda funny.....



Dang another one!! Ok you Dawgs Need to not play so rough...LOL


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 28, 2009)

Can the dawg receivers not catch a ball?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Dang Jody Hawk, when you get to the cuticles on the fingers you may want to start chewing your toes.... GT is having some tough injuries right now!!


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

ATTENTION***ATTENTION***
Anyone streaming this from Bobby Dodd Stadium.
Please supply Georgia recievers with two sided tape or pine tar for their hands!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

Good game so far...


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> by the time this is over with Tech is not gonna have a Team to go the the ACCCG!!!!!



thats not a bad thing. maybe their will be more fans then players that way

j/k. don't want to see anyone get hurt


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 28, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Good game so far...



I dont think can stop the running attack at all. I would not let Cox throw the ball once if I was the off cord..

Where are all the Tech fans tonight..


Stand up and be heard


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

May be time to whip out the FB pass to Chapas...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nesbitt is looking better... Come on TECH DEF.!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

I was wondering if the bugs would be in here after this start to the game. 

Lot left, but looks like our lines are controlling now.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

C'mon guys!  You have to get 7 on drive like that


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Wasted opportunities don't win games.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Tech actually has good Red Zone Def... But thats it..lol


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 28, 2009)

I cant believe that we finally got a stop.


----------



## Lee (Nov 28, 2009)

UGA is doing a tremendous job blocking Tech's linebackers.  They better learn to get off some blocks or Tech won't have the ball.  It was interesting, in reading on here and online, nobody said anything about injuries being a factor.  I didn't even think about Nesbitt getting hurt.  

On a side note, I'm glad the linebacker from Tech is okay, but it's my biggest pet peeve in the sports for a player to not move while he is down on the field and then be back in two plays later.  If you are hurt you are hurt...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

and turn it over the next play...


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

TurkeyCreek said:


> I cant believe that we finally got a stop.



You can believe that Jaybo just threw a pick!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Look like Reggie Ball is back ... with a whitewash.


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Outstanding pass by Jabo. Looked a little like Cox with that pass.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Can we put R. Jones in as Wide reciever tonight????

...just saying


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

That was a stupid pass by Cox.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> That was a stupid pass by Cox.



x2.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

Man that shouldve been 6


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Touchdown!!!! Sweet pass and catch!


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


>



X2


----------



## Roberson (Nov 28, 2009)

dern, the dawgs 17-3? I'm happy for the ole boys.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

.... It is the 4th quarter right now right

Go Dawgs


----------



## TRC (Nov 28, 2009)

Why do I have a bad feeling about the ultimate outcome.....no matter the lead at this point. They let Joe throw way to much on that last series!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good kick off Walsh!


----------



## kevincox (Nov 28, 2009)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't like either of the teams but Georgia is playing better than I thought they would.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

You gotta love that right there!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet Sack!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anybody agree that Coach Johnson has made some of the best half time adjustments this year?  Looks like he'll need to.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Laneybird said:


> Does anybody agree that Coach Johnson has made some of the best half time adjustments this year?  Looks like he'll need to.



Yes And he will!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

A two score game is no where near enough at this point!

Georgia played an outstanding half! They have to come out and duplicate it for another half....

Tech is no where near the end of the rope on this game. I know what a 2nd half can do to UGA.... just saying

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, lets get a pick with a run back!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Need to come back with two good halves!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Tech gets the Ball when they Come out... Hope we will be ok....  We Def. Cant go into the ACCCG playing like this!!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't have a dog in this fight either, but it looks like GT and Clemson used the same gameplan and looked ahead to their matchup next week instead of preparing for this week.   Go Gamecocks!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2009)

UGA needs to put another good half together....We played pretty good the first half....If it wasnt for the fumble, Tech wouldnt have scored....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 28, 2009)

There is no way Tech can stop the Ga running attack if GA does not change what they are doing. They are just not physical enough.   Its men against boys up front.

Then at that, Ga does not always have the best play calling.  I cant figure out why Ga is even throwing the ball.  Run run run and keep the Bees on the sideline.   Its a winning combination.  Dont make it difficult.

Just continue to pound it down thier throats and throw it late when they are all beat up.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on dawgs....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 28, 2009)

lets see.... the run is working....  Bobo will call pass for the rest of the game im sure.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 28, 2009)

man tech defense is looking sorry tonight, getting manhandled up front by the bigger uga guys

jaybo's pick wasnt too bad, thomas had the corner beat and it was a good through jones just came over and made a great catch

congrats to uga on a great offensive and defensive first half

hopefully johnson makes his usual adjustments and tech comes out on fire....hopefully


----------



## Lee (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone else think Johnson mad a bad decision sending Shaw back out there if Nesbitt was ready?

Georgia's O-line is playing lights out and Tech's linebackers look slow.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 28, 2009)

On a positive note this is the best 1st half I can REMEMBER this year!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 28, 2009)

Lee said:


> Does anyone else think Johnson mad a bad decision sending Shaw back out there if Nesbitt was ready?
> 
> Georgia's O-line is playing lights out and Tech's linebackers look slow.



Nesbitt wasnt ready.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

I am thinking the way he came back out that Nesbit has been given a numbing shot to allow him to play through that injury.  That can be very dangerous.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright Dawgs, lets keep this up. Remember last year.....heck, remember last week! Come out and keep pounding it!!!! Don't get comfortable!


----------



## TRC (Nov 28, 2009)

Bobo still has time to work his magic


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Wife's cooking supper and I ain't even hungry. Been chewing my fingers !!!!!!!





Jody Hawk said:


> The wife (Dawg) just made me promise that if Tech loses, I won't take it out on her.



How was supper Jody?

Wonderful right, I mean (Dawg) cooked just for you and you promised not to take anything out on her... 

It was a wonderful supper wasn't it Jody


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Tech Needs an Answer on this First Drive!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Still a lot of ball left to play. This opening series is a big one for both teams. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Need to hunker down DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Dang stupid defense alignment.  Thanks Willie Wanka!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

I was afraid it was going to start out this way


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Run the ball Dawgs. Run it, run it, run it, run it


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Jody....

What you got for dessert???

I knew a two score game at half time was scary...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Bay Bay doesnt need a long Pass to make a play.... GO TECH!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

GT can put points on the board in a hurry.  Surprised it was a pass that put the points up there though.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

No DC in his right mind leaves Thomas without a safety behind him.  Willie is a disaster!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Hold on to the ball right here


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Bang...we are back!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 28, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


That's good timing!!


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Now that is an answer!


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

This here's what they call a shootout...


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes sir!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Finally, the offensive line play we were supposed to see all year!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Are Willie and GT's DC brothers of another mother?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Nov 28, 2009)

Run Caleb!! Run!!! WooHoo!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice stop!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Are we stupid? 4th and long guys....DOUBLE THOMAS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Again, in adequate coverage of Thomas, but PJ is crazy with that call.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Stupid penalty!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright boys. Lets take it right back down the field again!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

We need to answer and our defense needs to rest and get their head screwed on.  They started arm tackling again and Tech is too good for that foolishness.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Why even put Smith in there???????????


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

We need to just watch Ealy run and run and run.


----------



## Lee (Nov 28, 2009)

Tech's linebackers are nonexistent tonight.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Time to hit the tight end.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Suddenly we can't pass block???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Clutch FG by Walsh!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea, but we need to 7 in the red zone, not 3.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

*** And we interrupt this broadcast to say that ARKY just scored with 1:18 to play to take a 30-27 lead against LSU***


That is all...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, but we need to 7 in the red zone, not 3.



I agree, but 3 is better than 0. Makes it a 2 score game


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on DEFENSE!!! We need a stop right here!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

HORRIBLE penalty. That was retarded


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

And WHY IN THE WORLD do we have Vance Cuff on Bay Bay??


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

BIG TIME PLAY RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> HORRIBLE penalty. That was retarded



Real retarded!

Nice fumble recovery though!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Whooot! Y'all need me rooting for you all year....im good luck.



Come on Gator!!! We'd LOVE to have you!!!

At least all but one week out of the year!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on Dawgs! Stick it in right here!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Finally, hit the tight end.  Been open all night.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

4th QTR! Don't let up now UGA!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2009)

We HAVE to get 7 right here. Can't settle for 3! Need to make this a 3 score game!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Finish the DRILL!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Mark was in their firing the boys up ... go DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Again, sorry pass blocking.


----------



## Lee (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, Tech's doing a great keeping Butler off the field.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Got to hand it to Tech's D, they made a nice stop there.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Arkansas and LSU gone to overtime.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Another great job at not tackling when they were in the right alignment.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on D, we need either a stop or to limit them to 3 on this drive!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Secondary out of position on Thomas again.  Boykin didn't play that smart at all.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Good ole Rennie!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Bad flag, ball was not catchable ... bounced off the turf.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Need to shot the gap and back them up.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Dang, 7 points after a gift from the ref.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 28, 2009)

Good game. Hope it comes down to the wire.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Nesbitt did not break the plane.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet the ACC replay folks overturned the SEC folks who need glasses!


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

Clock needs to hurry up!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Now we need a 6 minute 55 sec scoring drive.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 28, 2009)

Dont self destruct dawgs.   Just run it 4 yards and a cloud of dust.  Run the clock out and score.

Just finish it..  Nothing outside or passing.  Just run it straight at them.  It is not difficult


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Gut check time.  Do they want this game worse than Tech or not?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Again, the tight end at the right time!


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Those field goals may loom large in a few minutes.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Great run, but not burning enough clock to suit me.  ;-)


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Come, lets get a 1st Down!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Cox chose the wrong receiver ... dad gum it.


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

*tick-tick-tick-tick*


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

What kind of crap was that!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel crazy ... FAKE KICK!!!!  Nah, just kidding.  ;-)


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wide left ... dad gum it ... did Richt bring that curse with him from Tallahassee.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Please defense ... cover Nesbitt and Thomas!!!!


----------



## Jhunt (Nov 28, 2009)

Good thing is in a few minutes UGAy will be state champs again, Mark Richt will be up for Governor, Willie and Bobo will be safe for another year, and GT will be out of the Top 10.   All will, once again, be right in the world.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Good thing is in a few minutes UGAy will be state champs again, Mark Richt will be up for Governor, Willie and Bobo will be safe for another year, and GT will be out of the Top 10.   All will, once again, be right in the world.



What are you ... a rainbow fella 

I understand there is a place for your kind on craigslist.  Something like M4M or other.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Man, what is Tech doing ...changing its stripes.


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Whew!!! That was close!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

We need a pick or fumble by Tech bad!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Lord have mercy.  3 good defensive plays.  Need one more!


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

SWEET!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright, Thomas drops ... Georgia takes the game.  Time for some new avatars!


----------



## tim1225agr (Nov 28, 2009)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!!!!!!!  At least today.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 28, 2009)

Dropped it!!!!!


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 28, 2009)

To all you techies:  OVERRATED!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Why did they not keep it on the ground? They had it!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Dawgs !!!!!!!! Y'all came to play tonight !!!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 28, 2009)

Good game mutts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow. What a game!
Congrats, Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Good game mutts.



Thanks Joe!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Sure is nice to be able to wear my DAWG avatar again!


----------



## Horns (Nov 28, 2009)

A great end to a sub-par season!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Why did they not keep it on the ground? They had it!



I will never understand that either.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Good game mutts.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tim1225agr (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Good game mutts.



Way to keep it classy.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 28, 2009)

don't understand the playcalling on those last 4 plays...

congrats dogs


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Y'all this thing ain't over with 1:15 left and 3rd and 13.


----------



## Yotedawg (Nov 28, 2009)

Over now though!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> Way to keep it classy.



LilburnJoe is anything but classy.


----------



## cball917 (Nov 28, 2009)

glad for the win. but was too close for comfort. if thomas had caught that ball i dont really know what would have happened. richt was not too happy bout the gatorade being poured a little early


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> How was supper Jody?
> 
> Wonderful right, I mean (Dawg) cooked just for you and you promised not to take anything out on her...
> 
> It was a wonderful supper wasn't it Jody




Haven,
I'll argue football with anyone on here but a BANDWAGON fan like you. Where you been the last few months when the Dawgs have been struggling? That's right, away from here. You only show up during the good times so enjoy and get back on the wagon.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Good game mutts.



Thanks ... now about that avatar!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

To the classy Tech posters on here.....good game.  

Hold your heads up ya'll have a great team.


----------



## jechols33 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good game for both teams. Glad the dawgs got the win but great game to watch.


----------



## Horns (Nov 28, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> Way to keep it classy.



He sure hasn't all week. Co-MVPs of the game: Ealy and King


----------



## tcward (Nov 28, 2009)

..so the next DAWG over techie win streak has started!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 28, 2009)

all right DAWGS........


----------



## david w. (Nov 28, 2009)

mark richt=bad mood


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 28, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> To the classy Tech posters on here.....good game.
> 
> Hold your heads up ya'll have a great team.




Yes, all true. 
But still Overrated!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 28, 2009)

where you at lil'joey?!?!?!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 28, 2009)

Feel bad for Thomas. Not a good way to end the game for anybody. 

Good game. The only bright spot in GA's season. IMO


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

david13 said:


> mark richt=bad mood



He should be after this season.

Better clean house or he can start packing.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 28, 2009)

FIRE CMR!!!




Oh...wait a minute..  I mean give him a contract extension.

I love rivalry week.

I didn't have a dog(no pun intended) in this fight but that was a fun game to watch.

Thanks for the show guys.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats dawgs  good game tonight


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

M.R.D. said:


> Yes, all true.
> But still Overrated!!!!



One dropped pass was the difference and you go hating on the boys. They gave us all we could stand.  You throw out records with these rivalries.

I hope Tech wins in Tampa!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 28, 2009)

ealey and king were on their game tonight, tech was outplayed, in nearly every aspect of the game, glad it was a good game

hate to say it but congrats dawgs


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 28, 2009)

M.R.D. said:


> Overrated!!!!



This sums up the acc as a whole.  The SEC East dominated the ACC today.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

What did GA Pay Tech To Throw the Ball 4 Times? Bay Bay Does not Drop Balls!! Its very unlike Tech to throw the Ball 4 times with all that time!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

david13 said:


> mark richt=bad mood



There were a lot of mistakes to make any coach grouchy and Mark is finally tired  enough of this sloppy play to let everyone know about it.  I'm glad to see his intensity.


----------



## parrotheadinaville (Nov 28, 2009)

*Uga*

How bout them dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 28, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> One dropped pass was the difference and you go hating on the boys. They gave us all we could stand.  You throw out records with these rivalries.
> 
> I hope Tech wins in Tampa!



You know as well as anyone on here, if UGA was playing in the acc, even with the year they had, would have won either division of it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2009)

good game guys, way to represent the SEC Dawgs and Cocks.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 28, 2009)

Way to pull it out Dawgs.  A second big win for the SEC today.

Nice job and congrats


----------



## Lee (Nov 28, 2009)

Good game to watch.  I hate to say it, but they kept saying Willie's D played great, and while they didn't play bad, GA's O was their best defense in the first half.  Turnovers...


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm no prophet or nothing, but I'm predicting a LONG year on this forum for LilburnJoe


----------



## jechols33 (Nov 28, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Feel bad for Thomas. Not a good way to end the game for anybody. IMO



9 times outta 10 it's caught... But not tonight.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 28, 2009)

fairhope said:


> good game guys, way to represent the SEC Dawgs and Cocks.




and gators!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel ugly !!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> There were a lot of mistakes to make any coach grouchy and Mark is finally tired  enough of this sloppy play to let everyone know about it.  I'm glad to see his intensity.



Little late now.  He should have been kicking tail after the Ok. State game.

He better find a defensive coordinator with a bunch of pee and vinegar flowing in his veins.


----------



## Lee (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Lord...here comes the Vandy shirts.  Wear them proud...the conference crutch is alive and well.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 28, 2009)

chadair said:


> I'm no prophet or nothing, but I'm predicting a LONG year on this forum for LilburnJoe



I've got broad shoulders !!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2009)

ugabulldog56 said:


> and gators!!!!!!!!!!!



absolutely


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

M.R.D. said:


> You know as well as anyone on here, if UGA was playing in the acc, even with the year they had, would have won either division of it.



No, the way we played this year, I can't say that at all.  We finally saw for only the 2nd game the offensive line play we should have seen all year.  We had some good defensive line play, but a lot of sloppy play from out secondary.  We do not look like a championship team.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I feel ugly !!



No that is a thing of beauty!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 28, 2009)

*Redemption!!!!*

Best game UGA has played all season


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I feel ugly !!



But you look so much better with your make over.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats to Tech....They fought hard....I cant believe Thomas dropped that last ball.. I didnt think UGA could win this game tonight....I sure am glad i was wrong!!! 

Go dawgs!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I've got broad shoulders !!



and you better have some thick skin as well


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I've got broad shoulders !!



You gonna need em big man to carry that big G beside your name.  LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> Nasty. Where was that a$$whoopin??
> Tech sucks and we proved it!!!



Yeah we lost but we dont suck! What Bowl you going to?  yeah our BCS hopes are still alive!


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 28, 2009)

tech loses its second game of the year and that means they suck???

way to be classy and just accept all the congrats you are getting from tech fans and be done with it

even lil joe said congrats and you gotta go be like this?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> Nasty. Where was that a$$whoopin??
> Tech sucks and we proved it!!!




Act like you have been there before.......

Show some class.

I'm as die hard of a Dawg fan as they come but Tech doesn't suck.  They will be ACC champs.  CPJ is one heck of a coach and to be truthful, I'm jealous that he is at North Avenue.  I like his style.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 28, 2009)

Boys it is kinda crowded in here so I will let you all soak it in. Great job Dawgs..


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 28, 2009)

Glory,Glory to old Georgia!!!

Man, what a ball game. Both teams played a whale of a game. 

To the Tech fans who have posted congrats: Thanks, ya'll have shown real class. Please ignore a couple of 'tards!


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Yeah we lost but we dont suck! What Bowl you going to?  yeah our BCS hopes are still alive!



True, you guys have a chance at a BCS berth, but you are still overrated!!! With Georgia's sub par season, they could have won either division of that weak and pitiful conference. SEC East 3-0 over acc schools today. GO SEC!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 28, 2009)

MustangMatt..Congratultions. Your team really came to play tonite. Ya'lls offensive line won the game.....

I really thought we had a great chance to go down the field and win it after that missed FG....I really have to question the playcalling.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Boys it is kinda crowded in here so I will let you all soak it in. Great job Dawgs..



Rammah Jammah Yella Hammah!

I don't mind you Bama boys coming to our Bulldog party.  Go hit the keg again and stay awhile.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 28, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> tech loses its second game of the year and that means they suck???
> 
> way to be classy and just accept all the congrats you are getting from tech fans and be done with it
> 
> even lil joe said congrats and you gotta go be like this?



Uh huh. Cry me a river. Need I remind anyone of the classless posts about UGA VII passing? 
This one was for you UGA. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 28, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Act like you have been there before.......
> 
> Show some class.
> 
> I'm as die hard of a Dawg fan as they come but Tech doesn't suck.  They will be ACC champs.  CPJ is one heck of a coach and to be truthful, I'm jealous that he is at North Avenue.  I like his style.



Perhaps you need to question your loyalty. My post was only using Tech posting logic from the past few days. They have to suck to have lost to a team like Georgia, right?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

TurkeyCreek said:


> MustangMatt..Congratultions. Your team really came to play tonite. Ya'lls offensive line won the game.....
> 
> I really thought we had a great chance to go down the field and win it after that missed FG....I really have to question the playcalling.




Thanks but to be totally honest I fully expected to have toted a butt whipping from you guys tonight.

Hold your head up......You still have a great team, coach, and you are well on your way to being ACC Champs.  

You and Daniel shoot any ducks yet?  I was down in your neck of the woods this morning and busted a couple.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

What did GA Pay Tech To Throw the Ball 4 Times? Bay Bay Does not Drop Balls!! Its very unlike Tech to throw the Ball 4 times with all that time!


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> What did GA Pay Tech To Throw the Ball 4 Times? Bay Bay Does not Drop Balls!! Its very unlike Tech to throw the Ball 4 times with all that time!



You must have missed it: Reggie Ball was in the both calling plays for ya'll !!


Still Overrated!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 28, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> Perhaps you need to question your loyalty. My post was only using Tech posting logic from the past few days. They have to suck to have lost to a team like Georgia, right?



Question my loyalty?  Hahahaha that is funny.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

M.R.D. said:


> You must have missed it: Reggie Ball was in the both calling plays for ya'll !!
> 
> 
> Still Overrated!!!



We Get beat by one unranked team and we are overrated?? we lost by 6 points...not like we got killed.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 28, 2009)

M.R.D. said:


> You must have missed it: Reggie Ball was in the both calling plays for ya'll !!
> 
> 
> Still Overrated!!!



One word - Kentucky !!


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> We Get beat by one unranked team and we are overrated?? we lost by 6 points...not like we got killed.




You guys play in a very weak conference, with all Georgia's problems this season, they could have won either division in the acc.    SEC East 3   Weak ACC 0,   Great job SEC East (UF, USC, UGA)

Still Overrated!!!


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 28, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> One word - Kentucky !!



One Word for Ya'll : GEORGIA


     GO CLEMSON, Whip the Jackets!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> tech loses its second game of the year and that means they suck???
> 
> way to be classy and just accept all the congrats you are getting from tech fans and be done with it
> 
> even lil joe said congrats and you gotta go be like this?



Ignore some of this.Heckuva team ya'll have.Good luck against Clemson and in the bowl game.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good Game! But I think by the End if the season we will be Some sort of BCS Champs. Gotta Understand we only got 6 Scholar Players and the rest walk ons..


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

M.R.D. said:


> You guys play in a very weak conference, with all Georgia's problems this season, they could have won either division in the acc.    SEC East 3   Weak ACC 0,   Great job SEC East (UF, USC, UGA)
> 
> Still Overrated!!!



Still rated higher then you.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am not gonna sit and Argue with all of you...It was a Good Game...Congrats Dawgs... You need that win! We have more ahead of us then you do.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Still rated higher then you.



Tonight, it doesn't matter. Tech just got shown their place.


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 29, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Still rated higher then you.



Spoken like a true techie, (STill rated higher than you) Sounds like a first grader fussing on the play ground. 
Yeah you are higher, but when Clemson gets done with you next week, you might be re thinking that thought.


Oh Yeah: Still Overrated


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2009)

go dawgs


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

M.R.D. said:


> Spoken like a true techie, (STill rated higher than you) Sounds like a first grader fussing on the play ground.
> Yeah you are higher, but when Clemson gets done with you next week, you might be re thinking that thought.
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah: Still Overrated



Well you guys act like you just won the Super Bowl.... 1 win doesnt make up for a Bad Season. I am proud of Tech This Season. They went way past my expectations.. Call us overranked all you want... I didnt like Lossing, Its a bummer....But when you still have more ahead of you it Makes it a little easier. You Cant Tell me CPJ is not a good Coach.. I think He will have them ready for Clemson!


----------



## M.R.D. (Nov 29, 2009)

The had you beat earlier in the season, second round might just be what the Tiger's need.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 29, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Well you guys act like you just won the Super Bowl.... 1 win doesnt make up for a Bad Season. I am proud of Tech This Season. They went way past my expectations.. Call us overranked all you want... I didnt like Lossing, Its a bummer....But when you still have more ahead of you it Makes it a little easier. You Cant Tell me CPJ is not a good Coach.. I think He will have them ready for Clemson!



Hey with all the crap talking from you guys lately it feels like we did. 
Thank you for single-handedly making our season. 9 out of 10 ain't bad huh?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

I could go on all night...But we lost and it does no good...lol.... I gotta hit the Sack.. I will say it again... Good Game... And Congrats Dawgs!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats to the dawgs, surely thought they would tote one in this game. Guess the jury is still out on the Tech offense against a big fast defense, even a weak defense like UGAs man-handled Dwyer and the dive play. Never would have thunk it!


----------



## basscatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

I didn't talk trash before the game, so not going to do it now but GO DAWGS!  Yeah we had a rough season, but this helps a little bit.  Sure was a good game, and tech you may have the better record this season, but you better believe this will help our recruiting!!!!


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not a UGAy or tech fan...But if 2 of the best ACC teams losing to 2 of the worst SEC teams today didn't let everybody know I will.....I mean seriously Uga and the Cocks have been garbage all year and they came up with big wins today....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck the rest of the year Tech 







but.....












*GO DAWGS!!!!!*


----------



## gordoshawt (Nov 29, 2009)

Most of you sound ridiculous.......great game played tonight.......We needed that one!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah Now That I come to think of it...Us Tech Fans...If there is any Left.. Seems Like I am the only one posting.... We are Fighting a loosing Battle here...Nothing we Say or Do is Gonna Change tonights Out Come!!!.... GA is State Champs!! once again... But whats new right?? lol


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> GA is State Champs!! once again... But whats new right?? lol




Well, at least you are a sensible Tech fan


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well, at least you are a sensible Tech fan



I am not gonna give up on my Jackets Ever!!... We got Years and Years to Play Football... This is what Makes it a Backyard Brawl right?  You Guys Played the better Game!! I dont agree with some of the Final Calls but whats done is done. You guys have the next year to rub it in.... I hate it.... I hate it!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh those poor techies ....    Glad to see it..

congrats GA


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2009)

Your a good team for your weak conf. That's why we struggle because we are in the best conf. I remember the bashing some of ya'll gave us DAWG fans last yr. So ya'll desirve what you are getting. Hey I'll take 1 loss every 9 yrs. And yes tech IMO is weak when ya'll play a real team. What a joke that Ya'll really think they are good. I think tech will always be weak.Clemson and tech are the best in the acc. GEORGIA and S C are the best worst teams in the SEC and spanked the best. Can't wait till the NC game and you will see what I mean. SEC is by far the best Conf. and when you can win there you have done something.                   GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> One word - Kentucky !!



I love your new avatar


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Haven,
> I'll argue football with anyone on here but a BANDWAGON fan like you. Where you been the last few months when the Dawgs have been struggling? That's right, away from here. You only show up during the good times so enjoy and get back on the wagon.




Jody, Jody, Jody.... see I know how to play my cards. I let you get all pumped up and I sit quietly waiting for the one game I like to pick at "you" on. See that is why I let you just go on and on about your new sheriff and your triple option powerhouse, and your jacket this, and your jacket that all season because it all comes down to one game I like to rib you about at the end of the season.............

I'll even sort of agree with your statement above. I certainly did not have the time to get on here and defend the UGA team that was struggling. That would have been absurd of me to even attempt. If you want to hear it, I have no problem saying it. Georgia was far from a good team this year! They and some of the coaching staff sucked hind tail big time! They have a whole lot of changes that need to occur in order to be a successful team of running the season out with W's..... See, I know the whole picture Jody. No need to defend the inevidible!!! 

But with that said, I absolutely LOVE ribing you at the end of the season because I know you get all festered up

It's all fun on my end atleast! UGA had a terrible season, but with that terrible season , they once again beat a poorly executing top 10 yellow jacket team in ATL!!!!

What more could I chant for this season! It is all I have at this point....

As far as the BANDWAGON fan part of it. You are completly wrong on this one. I keep up with more of it than you'll ever realize. I guess because I don't stay on the sports forum here at woody's I developed that title from you.... fair enough, but certainly far from the truth....



Look, take it out on me Jody, I love seeing you get riled up as a deputy for your sheriff, but just don't take it out on your wife!!!! You promised that (DAWG) you wouldn't so be sure to hold up your promise................

 HeyJody.....






GO DAWGS


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 29, 2009)

And all across this state, nerds are crying..........


----------



## silentsteps (Nov 29, 2009)

GT had it won, but the play calling beat them tonight and that drop ball at the end sealed their fate. im not a fan of either school but it was a great game...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

silentsteps said:


> GT had it won, but the play calling beat them tonight and that drop ball at the end sealed their fate. im not a fan of either school but it was a great game...



You're right. UGAs play calling beat Tech at their own game


----------



## HCREB (Dec 1, 2009)

*down game*

every team has a down game and GT's unfortunately was against UGA...


----------

